# Favorite Baitcaster for pike?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I was thinking about a pflueger president or a abu record. Mostly casting for pike and pulling spinners occasionally. Anybody have a favortite baitcaster and why they like it? Durability is the key for me. Thanks.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Kinda would depend on what line you intend on using. For say 12#-17# line I like a Shimano Calcutta 250/251. If you're using 50#+ line I like the Calcutta 400/401. I also like Abu Garcia's 4600/5600/6500 C-4's, they are pretty good for a budget reel.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You got to match the reel to the rod. For my bigger rods that I use for musky I use Calcutta CT400 and Garcia 6500s of various types. I picked up a BassPro Bionic Blaid a few years ago with the buy 2 get one free thing. I got 2 7'6" heavy action fippn stick. These rods are really good for lighter lures and for fishing pike. For pike though I use lighter rods and lighter reels then that of musky. I use two heavier rods for bigger spoons and bigger cranks. I also use a lighter rod that is MH 6' with a smaller reel bass sized I guess you could say. These I use for small spoons (2/5oz.) If I would put a smaller bass sized reel on the larger rods I could not put the right amount and type of line. If the rod you are going to put this reel on is a heavier rod then ether one would be ok. I like the Abu Garcia in the 5500 and 6500. My heaviest rod I own is a 6'9" Heavy action Musky Class rod with a 6500C4. The C4 is a 6.3:1 that allows it to pick up the line in a hury. The ability to pick up alot of line fast is somthing you want when useing jerk baits.

The other thing is what kind of rod that is being used is most important. If your using this rod for spoons say in the 1oz. range then make sure the rod can take it. You can do damage to a rod if you use a lure that is too big. Both my bigger pike rods can use up to 2 oz lures when using big spoons. My most used reel out of all of these is a Cardif 200. I have had good luck with this reel flippn for bass and casting for pike. For the money it is a good one. It has a better drag system then the 4500 and 5500. The Calcutta CT 400 can get expensive but the Cardif has a drag system based off of the 400. All these would be good reels as long as the rod fits it.


----------

